# 2014 Bow Kill Thread, Post Pics of your kill here. Doe or Buck



## Realtree Ga

If the Moderators could make this a sticky like last year, it would be greatly appreciated. Post your pix here with a brief story! Please don't reply to pictures posted on here so we can keep this an easy thread to scroll through all the kills of the season. Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## fordchn

Great start to the season in Hall co.  Sitting off some intersecting trails.  It was already sweltering when she came in about 7:45 am. Skeeters swarming just outside the therma cell bubble. Finally gave me a decent shot around 8 and I let it fly.  She made it about 70 yds. My little partner was pumped.


----------



## the Lackster

*check*

30 ft up 12 yard shot. Knocked her down and that was it. Chisel tip did the job. Madison county at 8:00


----------



## willholl79

I killed a doe eating persimmons  this afternoon  from a ground blind with my four year old son.  We only sat about 10 minutes before she showed up!  I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## BradleyT25

Doe#1 about 7 pm 9/13/14


----------



## kmaxwell3

We got this 7pt in velvet today at 6:30. Shot it with crossbow with 2 blade 100 grn. Rage at 20 yards. First time shooting a deer with Rage. I am impressed with it so far. Just got thru cutting him up, man it was hot. Second pic is of entry shot.


----------



## witchera

*Opening Morning Doe!*

Smoked this opening morning Doe at 8:30...shot her at 40 yards with my Mathew Heli-m bow using Rage 2 blades.


----------



## SELFBOW

My 16 yr old son Nolan w his 2 nd recurve deer.


----------



## Whitetailfreak23

*this morning buck*

Z7 extreme kill with 100 grain swhacker. Swamp buck he was nosing a doe which seem weird to me.


----------



## Cole Henry

Randolph County  9/13  6:00 pm


----------



## MCNASTY

Opening morning doe.


----------



## 4x4

I killed the doe, 30 min later, 200 yds through the woods by buddy shot the 8 pointer. 9/14/14


----------



## Jsthunting

I shot this doe at 6:30pm on 9-15-14. Always nice to knock one down early season. O yea on video too. Will post after editing. Man I love Bowhunting!!!


----------



## Whitetailfreak23

*shwacker 22 yards didn't run but 30 yards*

Yesterday doe


----------



## Luv2Bowhnt

Mitchell Co. 09/14/14. My 12yr old son, Logan, with his Mission Craze and Terminal T Lock 100gr broad head.


----------



## tcarter86

Luv2Bowhnt said:


> Mitchell Co. 09/14/14. My 12yr old son, Logan, with his Mission Craze and Terminal T Lock 100gr broad head.



man what a buck...yep that broadhead was very Terminal...Congrats


----------



## satchmo

*Pickens county*

Five min in the tree, 1:16 pm . This was this past Sunday 14th


----------



## Bowfishin93




----------



## Hunter454

Shot this big ole donkey eared doe this morning under a persimmon tree in Washington Co, used PSE axe 6 and a 100 grn 1.5" dead ringer rampage, was highly impressed with the head


----------



## jtomczak

*2nd Week Score*

2nd weekend in the woods. Slow going.

Brought the family with me and we had a blast!

My wife said we should stay for the final evening hunt and I took this nice doe at 7:30. She ran about 25 feet and expired in the thick stuff.

Thank you Jesus!


----------



## satchmo

*9-21-14*

Pickens county


----------



## 4x4

Shot this doe out of same tree I killed the other one from


----------



## Realtree Ga

Shot this doe Sunday morning Sept 21st at 7:30 am.  35 yard shot with the Barnett Predator.  Easton Bolts and Grim Reaper 2" whitetail special  broadhead.  50 yard recovery with easy blood trail to follow.


----------



## FSDeerhunter

*killed 9/16/14*

Public land kill with two blade rage and also first buck with a bow


----------



## camotoy

8 point killed on the 15th Obsession Evolution and Bi-polar broadhead


----------



## Nathanj519

Buck killed on 9/22. First deer with the Obsession Knightmare.


----------



## Mavren

Beautiful buck!  Congrats!


----------



## work2play

*Broke the ice, first of the season*

After being camera man on my first 10 sits I got the chance to go solo this morning. 20yds quartering to, Rage Hypodermic, Z7Mag 56lbs @28" ran 120yds.


----------



## Katera73

First buck of the year 9pt


----------



## rbuck2

First doe of season, Swhacker did it's job!!


----------



## J-Rod

Shot this doe this morning at 8:30. She was getting skittish and I rushed the shot. The Bipolar broke both shoulders and she was dead in 10 seconds. The ice be broke.


----------



## satchmo

*Sept 27*

Sept 27 . 11:00 straight up.  Pickens county.


----------



## JLynch825

Meat in the freezer, 50 yard shot with Matrix Xbow, Executioner arrows, fixed NAP broadhead.


----------



## mattech

9/27 public land 



..


----------



## mcarge

35 Yard shot 100GR. Slick Trick..first Mule deer. Extremely fun stuff, addicted ...flag:


----------



## spud23

First bow kill and first deer ever


----------



## DuckArrow

9-27-14, 214lbs, Pse Brute X, 100Gr Shwacker, 70yd track job, 21" outside spread. After d-loop popped off release and he bolted from approx 8 yds to 35yds. I was still able to regroup and make the shot count.. I was pumped!


----------



## DMCox

10 yards, bipolar broadhead. She didn't make it far.


----------



## Zeus

Son's first with a crossbow!


----------



## the Lackster

10/2/14 Second healthy doe for the season. 18 yard shot with the hoyt crx35. She ran about 30 yards and piled up. Rage chisel tip did a number as always.


----------



## TROUT HOUND

*100th Deer!*

My 100th deer of my lifetime.  I have kept count for 21 years of hunting.  Also, the first deer pictures with my 8 month old little girl. 

09/30/2014. 0830 hrs. Hoyt Razortec, Thunderhead 100.  Spined her, dropped her in her tracks.  Second shot to the vitals for the finish.  She was feeding on acorns.


----------



## Realtree Ga

#2 on the year.  25 yard shot with the Barnett Predator Crossbow using Grim Reaper 2" Whitetail special broadheads.  Ran 50 yards.  Huge exit hole as always.  Almost an identical placement as my first doe of the year.  Killed in Warren County.


----------



## deast1988

#1
[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/2DB24594-8FBE-48AE-8F03-2468ADEB68C3_zpslca3jtxx.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

#2
[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/8289F3F2-1B4F-4150-90C9-3D839A0624D7_zpsmtulbwkh.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Brothers #1
[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/18AFED77-92BF-4231-B1BF-9B5CE571F5CD_zpsl5n8mncp.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## alvishere

9/18/14 
Rockdale county 12 point buck ...taped at 154


----------



## Hunter0884




----------



## shaynepaul708

Illinois public land gross 138 hope to still net p&y


----------



## fishhunt05

Gwinnett county 8 point


----------



## NGSaint22

The rage hypodermic smoked her at 30 yards.


----------



## 4x4

*3rd victim*

I killed my 2 for the freezer, I have a ton of customers that need deer. This is Willie B, a close friend of mine that I think alot of. Super nice guy, makes some mean turtle mull.

Killed this one 10/12 at 6:30 in the evening. Double lunged with 100 grain 3-blade Muzzy. 15 yd shot 75 yd recovery.


----------



## kmckinnie

Quitman Co. Doe 10-11-14


----------



## work2play

*#2*

10-4-14


----------



## work2play

*#3*

10-13-14


----------



## mattech

10-13 public land doe.


----------



## 3Daddict

Got this one second Wednesday of season.


----------



## DSGB

10-16-14


----------



## dylankd22

10-17


----------



## kmckinnie

My 2nd doe- 10-19


----------



## 4x4

Shot this doe 10/18 at 6pm. She was right under me, arrow went in high on the shoulder and came out right in the center of her chest. Piled up less than 40 yds.


----------



## 4x4

I shot this doe on 10/19 at 8am. She was 40 yds from me in the wide open. Somehow, the arrow hit her neck vitals. I thought I completely missed. At 10:30 I get down and find my arrow, and its covered in blood. Started tracking her and my goodness this gal spewed blood everywhere. She fell less than 20 yds from where she was hit. 
Opening weekend of rifle season and I shoot 2 does with a bow. This makes #5 for the season with a bow. 4 from Clarke County and one from Oglethorpe.


----------



## 2wheelfoster

Killed on 10/17/14 with a Big Jim Buffalo long bow, cedar arrow topped with a 150 grain Ace 2 blade broadhead. Came in with 2 other bucks.


----------



## steph30030

*Love'it when the bucks start actn like bucks*







Pre'rut is kickn off pretty good on our end on the county! I arrowed this South Ga. main'frame 10pt with small split brow & 2" kicker on opening day of gun! Caught movement about 70yrds away and watched him make a bee'line straight to me! He kept closing the gap, and when he made it to about 30yrds, I mapped him and let the Spyder rip!


----------



## steph30030

Here's a better image of him!  http:// http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=810451&stc=1&d=1413951071


----------



## superman1275

Killed these two does in the same stand 2 weeks apart.


----------



## wallslee

Shot this beautiful 10 point on 10/25/14 at 8:40 in Clarke County while working a scrape line. Double lung; ran a hundred yards or so. Green scored 144. Mathews Switchback XT and Muzzy heads.


----------



## string music

Daughters first bow kill.


----------



## BSFR98

Finding time to go hunting these days is a little hard with young boys in sports, kids school activities, work etc.  Well we ran out of meat 3 weeks ago and my wife complains when we have no venison.  Cue the focus towards hunting so I made time.  I'm only bow hunting since my time is limited and I only hunt locally by permit because it's cheap.  So I went out Saturday and locked my climber on a tree in a spot I thought would be good for my morning hunt on Sunday, my only time to go.  I practiced shooting when I got back during the halftime of the UGA game (Should have shot during the game).  About 9:30 this boy came in with a doe.  God must be looking out for me because we needed meat bad.  Normally I would let one this size walk but it's public land and I need the meat.  It's my first bow buck.  Shot shown was the exit wound.


----------



## monster012211

*11/2/2014*

I shot this 10pt chasing a doe Sunday evening


----------



## work2play

11-2-14 Coastal Liberty


----------



## benellisbe

11/8 Burke county
Weighed 183 lbs on the scales (close to live weight)
Slick trick magnum 100 grain


----------



## Tadder

*Its been a tuff season*

My son has take 1 doe 10-7 and 1 buck 11-4 this season 2014. Blessed.


----------



## DSGB

11-15-14 Russell County, AL


----------



## monster012211

*11/2/2014*

Here's a couple of pictures my taxidermy sent me. He's getting close to being done. These are a better showing of the rack. Pretty good for a Clarke County buck.


----------



## gbscott4

Clarke County deer on Ma's Birthday 
9 point


----------



## 4x4

They musta been moving in Clarke County. Thanksgiving morning buck 190 pound 8 pointer


----------



## GrandeGuns

*Hall Co Buck*

December 22, 2014, Hall County, 8 point Buck, He was in rut chasing does when he gave me an opportunity.


----------

